# .223 powder



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Benchmark or H335 for 55gn ballistic tips.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Also target and VV 135


----------



## Ivabigun (Feb 19, 2015)

Varget


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Outa those 2, Benchmark, I use 4895 and AR Comp.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

It really depends on the weapon. 

Others include BLC2, Win. 748, AA2550, 2495, 2460, or 2230, N133, H322 and a few more. 

If my choices were Benchmark or H335, and I did not know which one worked best in my weapon, I'd buy a lb. of each. Worst case scenario, you end with a 1/2 of lb. of something you can use in plinking ammo. 

For Nosler 55BT's, I personally like N-135.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Ernest said:


> It really depends on the weapon.
> 
> Others include BLC2, Win. 748, AA2550, 2495, 2460, or 2230, N133, H322 and a few more.
> 
> ...


Ruger American compact, Nosler 55gn ballistic tips


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I did not mean make and model of the weapon. More like, every weapon is different. Sure, sometimes what works great in my gun works great in your weapon, but often, two identical guns will like different things. 

I have an AR that shoots N-135/Nosler 55Bt's lights out. Another prefers H335/Nosler 55BT's. One loves Varget/Sierra 69's, the other likes 2520/Sierra 69's. 

For some reason, I can't get RE-15 to work great in anything, but others swear by it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

335 or try and find some tac.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

IMR4895 works too. Plenty of em out there.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have Benchmark and lots of Varget on the way. Be here next Wed-Thursday.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> IMR4895 works too. Plenty of em out there.


My goal is to get over 3000fps and was unable to get it with 25.0gn IMR 4895


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ramshot tac.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We just got a shipment of Tac in today.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

mkk said:


> My goal is to get over 3000fps and was unable to get it with 25.0gn IMR 4895


What barrel length are you trying to do this with? Makes a difference in choosing the best powder.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> What barrel length are you trying to do this with? Makes a difference in choosing the best powder.


18"


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

mkk said:


> My goal is to get over 3000fps and was unable to get it with 25.0gn IMR 4895


I never much luck with 4895 in 223. And only found varget to work well with the heavier pills. This is for AR's & mini's though.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Never worried about velocity too much just accuracy. For my gun 4895 did it. But plenty others out there that will work.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

CHARLIE said:


> Never worried about velocity too much just accuracy. For my gun 4895 did it. But plenty others out there that will work.


Same here. I chased the speed demon at first but then found a nice grouping, easy round, for most guns work just as well for 90% of range and fun shooting. And it saves components. I do push some of my match and hunting loads to try and get both speed and accuracy.


----------



## DeepRiver (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't shoot 223 but has anyone tried CFE 223?

Big Guys will get this in on occasion too.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I would use a fast powder. H322 or N-133. 

I'd look for something that has reloading data out of a 24 inch barrel in the 3200 to 3300 range. I'd wager you are going to lose 200 fps +/- dropping the barrel length to 18 inches vs. a 24 inch barrel used for most .223 load data. Most of that is between 18 and 20 or 22 inches. Between 22 and 24, I think you lose very little.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

DeepRiver said:


> I don't shoot 223 but has anyone tried CFE 223?
> 
> Big Guys will get this in on occasion too.


The first time out with it I was happy. 0.625" 5 shot group with a 69gr SMK. 18" 1/7 AR. I have some 75gr AMax's loaded up for the next range trip.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Well the Benchmark worked out well, came in just a touch under 3000fps. I think I'll stick with this group at 100yds


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess so. Perfect vertical string . You might try to tighten up the extreme velocity spread if you have a chrony. Very good accuracy. What gun is this.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Superman70 said:


> I guess so. Perfect vertical string . You might try to tighten up the extreme velocity spread if you have a chrony. Very good accuracy. What gun is this.


Ruger American compact


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a pound of H322 that's unopened if you want to try it. Trade for H110?


----------

